# Wanted: Female hedgehog look for Boyfriend



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

This kijiji ad makes me quite sad.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId= ... X7C0dEbzA*


----------

